

Ask HN: Where to have your honeymoon? - takrupp

I'm a techie and looking for a sweet place for a honeymoon.  My girl and I are travelers, we've been to Asia, Latin America, Europe, Africa, and throughout the US.<p>She is a a school teacher (has July off, the month we'll have off), so what do we do or where do we go? It has to be crazy for us travelers, and more importantly special.  Who has a place or a special idea?
======
KoZeN
New Zealand.

The place is mind-blowing. It covers every single requirement.

Extreme sports+Skiing/snowboarding+stunning scenery=Queenstown in the Lower
South Island.

Native cultural experiences+idillic uninhabited islands+stunning scenery=Bay
of Islands, North of Auckland on the North Island

Volcanic activity+amazing hiking+incredible beaches=Rotorua and general east
coast in the North Island

This list could go on for miles. I lived there for three years and travelled
to almost every corner of the country and the place just blew me away. Do it!

------
pdelgallego
Congratulations,

How adventurous are you?

South America If you a re a beach person, route 1, if you are more an outdoor
person route 2.

Route 1 -> Santa Marta ---> Cartagena de Indias (colombia)-> Leticia --- ferry
through the amazonas --> Manaus (Brasil) --> Buenos aires (argentina) -->
Iguazu Falls --> Rio Do Janeiro.

Route 2 ==> Tierra de Fuego, Torres de Paine --> Buenos Aires --> san pedro de
atacama(Chile) --> Salar de Uyuni --> Titikaka lake (bolivia) --> Cusco &
Machipichu (Peru) --> Galapago's Island.

Europe:

Cultural Cities. (low cost routes inside Europe are extremly cheap if you book
in advance). London --> Seville --> Barcelona --> Paris --> Rome --> Firenze
--> Venice --> Berlin --> Instabul.

------
gyardley
Norway, north of the Arctic Circle. From the Lofoten Islands, through Tromso,
and then over to the Russian border.

Twenty-four-hour sunlight, landscape that looks like an epic fairy tale,
friendly English-speaking people, extremely well-maintained infrastructure,
whale watching, not particularly crowded, tons of little ferry rides past and
through beautiful fjords.

Only drawbacks: a bit pricey due to the location and the robust Norwegian
currency. Also, I wouldn't call it a culinary trip - although you can eat
reindeer (pretty much like venison) and whale (ethically interesting but
delicious), and beers from Mack are pretty solid.

------
MPiccinato
A month is quite the honeymoon :)

Cinque Terre in Italy isn't crazy but would be relaxing and offers some
awesome hiking, but it can be pretty much done in a day.

One of the trails between the towns has the lovers lock,
[http://www.travelsignposts.com/Italy/wp-
content/uploads/2010...](http://www.travelsignposts.com/Italy/wp-
content/uploads/2010/03/AJP_5317.jpg) which could be a special place to go.

------
clark
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cusco>

The mountains and Inca ruins are absolutely stunning; even in July it should
be quite temperate there (it doesn't really freeze), but, since it's winter,
it won't be hot so you'll need a modestly warm jacket.

------
fbnt
French polynesia must be one of the most paradisiac places on this planet.

------
khandelwal
Zanzibar

